# Boooo Full Moon



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Last night was slow. Found these four on the tail end of the low. As soon as the tide started in good the wind shifted and made it tough to see. Full moon had the fish spooky. 









The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Mike it was slow last night for sure. Good job on a nice mess !!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess Mike giving the conditions


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice mess a fish, Mike !
We went to Niceville, did Toms Bayou, looked promising but I was disappointed,only one fish, clear as a bell , no tracks, not much bait fish.
Yes , SLOW is the theme for this spring !!!


----------

